# CWMU Sticky?



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

How about a Sticky with a CWMU Review? I think it would be interesting to have our own review or CWMU Review Bureau here on the Utah Wildlife forum... We could list all of the CWMU's and mention who has drawn what tag... I know it will be mostly negative feedback as most people who have a good experience with an operator are likely to keep their lips sealed in order to increase their odds at drawing again... 

At least people will know what CWMU's to avoid. 

I for one support the concept of CWMU's but I detest operators that do not run them correctly. Let's hear some reviews...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

i had a Cedar Canyon CWMU moose tag. i was very pleased with the way my hunt turned out. i saw many animals in the 2 days i hunted. i harvested a very nice bull. the operators were great guys to work with. on a 0-5 scale, im gonna give them a 5. the only thing i didnt like was i had do alot of talking to convince the owner/operator to hunt with a bow. they werent really in favor of archery hunters, but it all worked out in the end


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea to me, Ive always got questions about the CWMU areas.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I think thats a great idea. 

I will go ahead and tell about my CWMU Sharp Mtn Deer hunt. 

Basic rundown. Late Oct, Self Guided, Hunt anywhere on the property, One guest, No ATV or horse, No camping or fire.

Also known as Laplatta. I was given a key to access the property for 4 days during the Last week of Oct. The opening day was a Sat. And was told I would be 1 of the only 2 people on the unit. I mention this because on the first morning while hunting a canyon I we ran into 4 sheep herders running lost sheep out of the canyon. By the time I got to the bottom of the canyon. I came across a rancher rounding up cattle on an ATV. Not a lot of deer seen that morning hunt. And only a few small bucks. We took a break in an old campsite some relatives used to camp in from back in the 80's. To have some lunch and figure another plan. I figured I would walk the draw from there camp up to the top of the Mtn. While in that camp Two folks came buy on horses. They were members of Laplatta and were up enjoying the unseasonably warm weather. We had a nice conversation and then they proceeded right up the draw I was planning on walking. If anyone knows the area this was all on the Davenport side. So I figured I'll head over toward the porcupine side to avoid the people. So I did and wished I had earlier. Thought the afternoon and evening I seen maybe 20 bucks and with poor weather pending the next day and probably for the rest of the hunt. I settled on tall 22" 4X5 that presented himself while on my way back to the truck. Had him cleaned and in the truck by dark. As I drove home I called the hunt operator to report my harvest. He was pretty hot with me because the members I seen on the horses. Called him up to report me as camping out in that campsite and on an ATV. I set the operator straight no ATV and I was having lunch on my tailgate in a long abandon family camp. And as a matter of fact there were aspen sapling growing in it. It hasn't been used in so long. 

Considering this was my 1rst riffle deer hunt since pick your weapon came into effect. And archery hunting on Monroe since then. I considered this to be an excellent hunt. I'm certain had I held out I could have gotten a bigger buck. But I'm completely satisfied with my hunt. Even with all the restrictions and morning hunt and member complaints.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Alright I am going to chime in... My dad drew an Old Woman Plateau cow elk tag. He really wanted to take a cow with a bow. Mike Labrum (jr) himself met us at the front gate of the property giving us a key and a map and led us through the property. Trailing him we noticed that he would stop at scheduled locations where he new the elk would be. He would stick the spotting scope on them and let us take a peak at the thousands of elk on the unit. 

We finally caught a herd crossing the road. I couldn't believe my eyes when close to a thousand elk passed one by one about 30 yards in front of us. My father had his bow drawn for a good 5 minutes not able to pick out one single bald cow as they passed by in one giant mass. After a full tour of the unit we were confident that we would manage the next day with out his voluntary guidance through the unit. On the way out he pointed out some spots to watch for massive bulls and even showed us some indian petroglyphs on some walls. 

The next day we spotted a mountainside covered in elk and made a stalk. Just as we got in range a monster 3x3 (27 inches wide forked in the rear) buck sprang out in front of us and spooked the heard. We watched as they filed out of there. We noticed some good size bulls passing over the horizon as well. Sick of waiting for a bow opportunity we decided to break out the 7mm. The first cow in range was in the crosshairs in minutes and didn't even flinch after the shot. The whole mountain got up and trotted off. We followed her tracks and not a drop of blood for 100 yards... Then we noticed a huge red slide where she lay 150 yards from the shot... I guess it just took a while for her lungs to fill. 

That CWMU permanently brought value to the program in my eyes. I would also rate them a 5 in their conduct.


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

I also had a good experience at the Cedar Canyon CWMU, for cow elk in November of 2006. The operator, Bud, was very cordial and clear on where I could go. The first morning, I was seeing so many good looking 4x4 buck deer, I almost forgot I was supposed to be looking for cow elk! I ended up taking a cow later that morning. Good ATV trails throughout the unit and lots of fun deer to see. Seemed like a great unit/operation, to me.

copple2


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

i have good info on summit point cow hunt,emma park cow hunt,and grazing pastors and it is all good, love the cwmu.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear positive reports. All too often people are only compelled to complain and not to commend.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Will be helping the UWC with their super excited youth turkey hunters on a couple CWMU's this afternoon and tomorrow. A big thanks to the outfitter! Pics and video will be posted.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

kill_'em_all said:


> i had a Cedar Canyon CWMU moose tag. i was very pleased with the way my hunt turned out. i saw many animals in the 2 days i hunted. i harvested a very nice bull. the operators were great guys to work with. on a 0-5 scale, im gonna give them a 5. the only thing i didnt like was i had do alot of talking to convince the owner/operator to hunt with a bow. they werent really in favor of archery hunters, but it all worked out in the end


kill_'em_all, How many points did it take to draw that moose tag? My Dad has been putting in for several years and is starting to consider doing a CWMU hunt if it will get him a tag sooner than later.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

First let me say that I have hunted on many CWMUs and most have been good experiences. I don't understand all the negativity toward them since it is private land that would otherwise be unavailable to public hunters.

When it comes to OIL animals like moose, everyone needs to understand the point creep problem. In 2011 there are only 93 moose permits. In 2010 there were 3,813 applicants with 11 or more moose points. Since only half of the tags (47 each year if the number of permits doesn't increase) are guaranteed to those with the highest number of points, it will take 81 years to guarantee tags to all of those with 11 or more points. Drawing odds for some CWMUs are better, but unless someone is in the 15, 16 or 17 point groups drawing a tag might not happen for many years.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

flint said:


> First let me say that I have hunted on many CWMUs and most have been good experiences. I don't understand all the negativity toward them since it is private land that would otherwise be unavailable to public hunters.
> 
> When it comes to OIL animals like moose, everyone needs to understand the point creep problem. In 2011 there are only 93 moose permits. In 2010 there were 3,813 applicants with 11 or more moose points. Since only half of the tags (47 each year if the number of permits doesn't increase) are guaranteed to those with the highest number of points, it will take 81 years to guarantee tags to all of those with 11 or more points. Drawing odds for some CWMUs are better, but unless someone is in the 15, 16 or 17 point groups drawing a tag might not happen for many years.


81 years!! Shoot I have 3 moose points! So I should expect to draw in 120 years. :shock:


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

a close friendof mine drew the skull crack cwmu for moose last year and to say the least he was blown away with the cooperation he got from the managers and guides associated with the ranch. he took a book bull and saw many many other that were broken a rating of 5+ for the cwmu i just wish i hadnt been sick with the flew so i could have enjoyed it with my dan and my other running buddy


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Avoid Hardscrabble!! Or any other CWMU Fred Johns operates! At least, avoid the public tags. My son's cow moose hunt was ruined by; 1- Late winter (past the DWR season time schedule) and ALL the hoofed animals had moved out. In three days, we never even saw any fresh deer, or any elk or moose tracks, let alone any animals., 2- Fred ran cougar hunts with barking dogs two of the days., 3- We had to handcut 3 fallen trees to drive to the area Fred's son told us the moose had moved to. (They hadn't)., We talked to 2 elk hunters who were also ticked off.

Heaston East (Kennecott)? Depends on whether or not you get the operator, Terry Thatcher as your escort. Because the animals also hang around some of the operating buildings and equipment, Kennecott requires that you are escorted. My son's doe hunt (2 tags) was with Terry and he seems to have a rigid time schedule for public hunters. He escorts as many public hunters (elk and deer) as he can so that he doesn't have to spend so much time with us. He took us to a small meadow full of deer, dropped us off and told us he'd be back in two hours to pick us up. He than went on to escort 3 elk hunters further up the mountain. My son shot 2 does, one which dropped within 20 yards and one which went into the willows, reeds and cattails of a nearby swampy area. We took care of the first doe and dragged her about 100 yards to the road, but we lost the blood trail of the second doe and were still trying to locate her when Terry came back. He told us we didn't have any more time to find the other deer and that our hunt was over. And, no, we couldn't come back tomorrow to finish the job. He didn't get tipped!!

On the other hand, a couple of years later, my daughter was escorted by one of Terry's unsalaried assistants who not only took us in his jeep because of the deep snow, but let my daughter use his rifle on some does when her scope fogged up. Then he cleaned one of the does while we cleaned the other and even helped us drag the further deer to the jeep. And then helped us load them into our truck. He got tipped!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, so what if somebody draws a cow elk tag on property that is mostly comprised of a CWMU, can they hunt within the boundaries of the CWMU?
It doesn't sound like it according to the following.

Quote from the 2011 field regulation handbook:
_You may not hunt on a Cooperative Wildlife
Management Unit (CWMU) unless you obtain an 
antlerless elk permit for that CWMU._

It seems odd that both types of tags would be given for a piece of property with this rule in place. 
Is the general tag limited to the small area not within the confines of the CWMU?


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

A general tag does not allow one to hunt on CWMU property.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Kind of. Many Venus are only for one or two species, so if it is in the program for deer, but not elk, you could technically hunt within the boundary. Trespassing laws obviously still apply.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
The CWMU is for cow elk.
I just thought it was confusing to isssue both types of tags for the same general area.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

bump....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wife drew Old Woman in '02 for deer. We picked up a map and key to the gate at his office from his secretary. Never met any landowners. Arrived on the property, talked to two other tagholders hunting at the same time and formed a plan so we wouldnt bother each other the next day. They decided to go north east, we went south west. Drove around that evening with a spotting scope, didnt see a single living big game animal.

Next morning we drove around and saw virtually nothing, a handful of elk with a dink raghorn couple miles away, a tiny 14" wide 3x3 5 miles away through the spotting scope that took off running at the sound of a motor, crossed the southern fence line off the property. Ran across a 20" 2pt just off the road around 9am. Glassed from every ridge we could look off but nothing. Late morning we passed the 20" 2pt again and my wife decided to go for it, with nothing else around she was fairly disappointed. Dropped it easily. Returned to camp, talked to the other two hunters, they hadnt see anything... no deer, no elk... nada. They were VERY unhappy. I told them where the tiny 3x3 was and wished them good luck. Mailed the key back to the landowner.

-DallanC


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bear Mountain CWMU*

Has anyone had any experience with the Bear Mountain CWMU in San Pete county for cow elk?


----------

